# Face Camo?



## Whistler31

Face Net or Face Paint?

The net feels too restrictive for me.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Then go with the face Paint.


----------



## blkbear8

Face paint is always so messy. I hated the headnet too. Stick with it, I forget I have mine on sometimes. I Hated the scrubbing that went with face paint more.


----------



## Chuck Smith

If you don't like the face net or the face paint.....

Try using a camo bandana around your face like the bank robbers of the old west.

It leaves your ears semi exposed but it works great.

Chuck


----------



## Whistler31

Thanks Guys. I have some fine camo netting that I think I will cut like a bandanna and try Chuck's idea. I'm not even going to talk about my experience with a mouth call.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I hate the face net too. If the sun hasn't come up yet, sometimes I will leave it off and I have shot turkeys like that before- with nothing covering my face. Otherwise, I just leave it on and try to forget about it.


----------



## bmxfire37

go to walmart...for one dolalr get the sportsmans compact. green brown and black w/ mirror. it stays on great if you dont itch your face. and only like $1.88


----------



## goosebusters2

blkbear8 said:


> Face paint is always so messy. I hated the headnet too. Stick with it, I forget I have mine on sometimes. I Hated the scrubbing that went with face paint more.


You can buy those acne pads anywhere and they work great for taking off face paint, I used my little brothers all last fall and it worked great


----------



## 308

I use A FACE NET. :sniper:


----------



## hagfan72

For those face net users that also wear glasses: How do you keep your glasses from fogging up when you have the net over your nose?


----------



## dfisher

Go with one or the other, but definately go with face camo.
I use a face net, but I find that my glasses tend to fog up a bit. It's sorta a hassle, but not too bad.
I use to wear camo grease all the time and it worked good too.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## hagfan72

I think I am gonna go with the paint this year.


----------



## bmxfire37

they need to just make fog proof glasses...i mean we have fog proof scopes ...lol...the paint isint that bad. just besure to take a moist towlette and a rag with you.
heck i dont really worry about my face too much unless im turkey hunting


----------



## Chuck Smith

Guys with glasses try the bandanna thing. My dad uses it and does not really have any problems with his glasses.


----------

